# Harbor Freight Trailer any good?



## JIMMYTHEFISH (Nov 7, 2012)

Has anybody used this small trailer available at Harbor Freight? I have a 14 foor Tracker Topper. I cant see spending more money on a trailer than the actual boat. I do hit the San Diego Bay from time to time so it will see saltwater. I see it comes with 8 inch tires, can those even hit 55 MPH on the freeway safely? Looks pretty tempting at $399.


----------



## nlester (Nov 8, 2012)

You will find several threads on the forum discussing these trailers and people's opinions. It sounds like the will do the job but are not ideal.

In my part of the country, fall is a good time to pickup a used trailer. Check Craigslist. I would probably get a welded used one, even if it needed some minor work on it. I managed to get a galvanized used trailer for $250 and I put $100 into it to fix it up. I had to watch Craigslist for several months to find it.

I didn't think I was ever going to find what I wanted but one day there it was. I must have call the phone number every 10 minutes until I got an answer.


----------



## JIMMYTHEFISH (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow, you got a nice deal. Thanks for the reply. Looks like I better just wait for the right deal.


----------



## DyerBassman (Jan 17, 2013)

I purchased mine last year and have no complaints. The bunk boards could be longer, which I plan on fixing soon, before spring. I did have a hard time getting it registered here in Indiana, though. I contacted Harbor Freight twice asking for a title and a document proving purchase since Indiana wouldn't accept the receipt printed at home after ondering online. Luckily there is a Harbor Freight store nearby. I talked to the manager, told him my problem, and he hooked me up with some paperwork! With that being said, it is a decent little trailer for the price and pulls my 12' Alumacraft around without a problem! Good luck!


----------



## harleydoc (Jan 17, 2013)

Just keep an eye out on Craigslist and put a wanted add up as well found my load rite gal trailer on cl for a 125 bucks. And need no work I just replace the wheel bearing.


----------



## nlester (Jan 17, 2013)

Most 8" tires are rated for 45 mph.


----------



## mpknls (Jan 20, 2013)

i have one that came with my boat it pulls good but i dont like the way it loads an unlaods in the water. i have to pull the rear of my truck in the water to get the boat to float up off the bunks. i would go with craigslist and find a better trailer good luck


----------



## jandrew (Jan 20, 2013)

I agree with the others. It's alright, but you can get a way better deal on craigslist.


----------



## beetlespin (Jan 21, 2013)

I have had their fold-up trailer since 1997 and is is still in good shape =D>


----------



## DyerBassman (Jan 21, 2013)

nlester said:


> Most 8" tires are rated for 45 mph.


I regularly go 65 mph with mine and it seems ok. Most trailer manufacturers recommend lower speeds to cover their butts. It all comes down to the driver. If it seems unsafe, it probably is.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 21, 2013)

DyerBassman said:


> nlester said:
> 
> 
> > Most 8" tires are rated for 45 mph.
> ...


I agree that most things that have limits/tolerance levels have a bit of a safety margin added in but I doubt that they allowed for a 45% margin of error. I put some brand new S rated tires to the test on my camaro once and one came unwound like a cheap retread. And I only exceeded the rating by about 25%. Lucky for me, I had already started slowing down when the tire let go. :shock:


----------

